# Canon EOS 7D Firmware 2.0.5 Now Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 11, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/canon-eos-7d-firmware-2-05-available/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/12/canon-eos-7d-firmware-2-05-available/">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>Firmware Version 2.0.5 incorporates the following fix:</strong></p>
<ul>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the image files cannot be transferred using the FTP protocol via USB cable after the Canon EOS 7D camera has established a wireless connection to the Wireless File Transmitter WFT-E5A.</li>
</ul>
<p>Firmware Version 2.0.5 is for cameras with firmware version 2.0.3. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 2.0.5, it is not necessary to update the firmware. Once the camera is updated to version 2.0.5, it cannot be restored to a previous firmware version.</p>
<p>Download Firmware Version 2.0.5 for the EOS 7D;

<a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d#DriversAndSoftware</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## surapon (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow, THANKSSSSSS.
Surapon


----------



## duydaniel (Dec 11, 2013)

I am glad Canon is committed to continue support 7D.
Kudo to them!!!


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 11, 2013)

I 'll wait and see first. 

If it really only fixes the bug listed in the descirpotion, I don't really need it. 
If there are hidden changes, I would like to learn about them.
If there are hidden changes that cause compatibility issues with third-party gear I will skip it. See Nikon D5300 and DF issues with Sigma lenses and third-party batteries following Nikon FW-Updates. Those impacts were also not documented. I know, that is Nikon and here we talk Canon ... but still!


----------



## eLroberto (Dec 11, 2013)

Hmm, this maybe makes Magic Lantern unusable.


----------



## mustafa (Dec 11, 2013)

I didn't notice 2.0.4 ???


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 11, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> I 'll wait and see first.
> 
> If it really only fixes the bug listed in the descirpotion, I don't really need it.
> If there are hidden changes, I would like to learn about them.
> [*]If there are hidden changes that cause compatibility issues with third-party gear I will skip it. See Nikon D5300 and DF issues with Sigma lenses and third-party batteries following Nikon FW-Updates. Those impacts were also not documented. I know, that is Nikon and here we talk Canon ... but still!




I had read about the battery problem with Nikon D5300 camera after the last update..... I think that the messing around with compatability is the reason why Sigma has come out with thier docking station for updating lens firmware.... Personally, I would not buy an expensive third party lens without something similar.


----------



## DanielW (Dec 11, 2013)

For a moment I thought I'd read "Canon 7Dm2 now available"...


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 11, 2013)

DanielW said:


> For a moment I thought I'd read "Canon 7Dm2 now available"...


Me too ... it had me all excited for a second.
On a different note, here is my theory on some of these updates by the big boys (Canon / Nikon): in my limited experience, sometimes when I updated these kind of "not so significant updates", my Canon and Nikon cameras would suddenly start having trouble with third party lenses and accessories e.g. the usually fine working Sigma or Tamron lens suddenly back/front focuses, or it makes some odd clicking noise when the OS/VC engages etc or accessories such as third party batteries are suddenly not recognized in the camera. So, sometimes I wonder if these are deliberate attempts by the big boys or just an unavoidable technical glitch. Unless one is actually affected by a problem with the WFT-E5A, for those with third party lenses or accessories, it might be worth while to wait and watch.


----------



## Skywise (Dec 11, 2013)

> Firmware Version 2.0.5 is for cameras with firmware version 2.0.3. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 2.0.5, it is not necessary to update the firmware. Once the camera is updated to version 2.0.5, it cannot be restored to a previous firmware version.



Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.


----------



## marv_b (Dec 11, 2013)

Skywise said:


> > Firmware Version 2.0.5 is for cameras with firmware version 2.0.3. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 2.0.5, it is not necessary to update the firmware. Once the camera is updated to version 2.0.5, it cannot be restored to a previous firmware version.
> 
> 
> 
> Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.




er sure it was funny at the time hehe


----------



## ashmadux (Dec 11, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> I 'll wait and see first.
> 
> If it really only fixes the bug listed in the descirpotion, I don't really need it.
> If there are hidden changes, I would like to learn about them.
> If there are hidden changes that cause compatibility issues with third-party gear I will skip it. See Nikon D5300 and DF issues with Sigma lenses and third-party batteries following Nikon FW-Updates. Those impacts were also not documented. I know, that is Nikon and here we talk Canon ... but still!



Exactly what i was goign to post.

So now we have to be wary of all canon updates...that just stinks.

The opteka batteries for the Eos M are SOOOOO much better than the canon brands that its just sad. Usability would drop significantly if they implemented a block.


----------



## dstppy (Dec 11, 2013)

Skywise said:


> > Firmware Version 2.0.5 is for cameras with firmware version 2.0.3. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 2.0.5, it is not necessary to update the firmware. Once the camera is updated to version 2.0.5, it cannot be restored to a previous firmware version.
> 
> 
> 
> Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.



You realize those kind of shenanigans get threads locked?

Run away! Run away!

;D



Don Haines said:


> I had read about the battery problem with Nikon D5300 camera after the last update..... I think that the messing around with compatability is the reason why Sigma has come out with thier docking station for updating lens firmware.... Personally, I would not buy an expensive third party lens without something similar.



That 6 year warranty from Tamron is pretty reassuring.


----------



## unfocused (Dec 11, 2013)

Wow. The level of paranoia here is incredible. Was there a sale on tinfoil hats somewhere?

I do agree, however, that I'm not particularly interested in this update. But, I can also see why Canon did it if it affects its wireless file transmitter.


----------



## brad-man (Dec 11, 2013)

mustafa said:


> I didn't notice 2.0.4 ???



Me neither.



AvTvM said:


> I 'll wait and see first.
> 
> If it really only fixes the bug listed in the descirpotion, I don't really need it.
> If there are hidden changes, I would like to learn about them.
> If there are hidden changes that cause compatibility issues with third-party gear I will skip it. See Nikon D5300 and DF issues with Sigma lenses and third-party batteries following Nikon FW-Updates. Those impacts were also not documented. I know, that is Nikon and here we talk Canon ... but still!



+1 Seems a little unusual. I'm not touching this unless it gets rave reviews.



Skywise said:


> > Firmware Version 2.0.5 is for cameras with firmware version 2.0.3. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 2.0.5, it is not necessary to update the firmware. Once the camera is updated to version 2.0.5, it cannot be restored to a previous firmware version.
> 
> 
> 
> Then shalt thou count to three, no more, no less. Three shall be the number thou shalt count, and the number of the counting shall be three. Four shalt thou not count, neither count thou two, excepting that thou then proceed to three. Five is right out.



;D ;D ;D


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 12, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Wow. The level of paranoia here is incredible. Was there a sale on tinfoil hats somewhere?
> 
> I do agree, however, that I'm not particularly interested in this update. But, I can also see why Canon did it if it affects its wireless file transmitter.



Of which they sold what ... 100 or 200? I know many 7d shooters myself, but not one who bought this cludgy wft brick. Must be a really tiny percentage of 7d users who might need this bugfix. Really makes one wonder if undocumented changes are also included in this fw update. 

But feel free to test it, i'll be happy to get feedback. ;-)


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 12, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Wow. The level of paranoia here is incredible. Was there a sale on tinfoil hats somewhere?



Your logic is correct.... If there was a sale on tinfoil hats, then more people would be protected from the "mind control rays", and without the message to stay calm and docile the level of paranoia would rise. 

(This is why I live in a house with a steel roof, aluminum siding, and wire screens on the windows)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The level of paranoia here is incredible. Was there a sale on tinfoil hats somewhere?
> ...


I must be having a different dicitionary, coz I didn't know that a handful of members posting their opinion is now defined as "incredible" "Paranoia" ... or perhaps exaggergation is the order of the day


----------



## Richard8971 (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree with a few of the people on here. I don't use the wireless feature so I am not sure if I really need this update. I am currently using 2.03 and my camera is working perfectly. 

I'll wait and see if any other "fixes" are supported by this update before I download it to my camera, especially seeing as how you CANNOT go back to an older firmware set. I don't like being forced to keep anything... 

D


----------



## EchoLocation (Dec 12, 2013)

unfocused said:


> Wow. The level of paranoia here is incredible. Was there a sale on tinfoil hats somewhere?


after reading about previous firmware updates making 3rd party gear unusable for other manufacturers(and I believe even Canon themselves(wasn't there a 3rd party battery issue a few months back?),) i would not blame anyone for thinking that this tiny, non reversible upgrade to the firmware was solely to fix this rather insignificant problem that I have never heard anyone mention.
I would be very very suspicious of this firmware and I would certainly not implement it if I had a 7D.

but that's just me.


----------



## greger (Dec 12, 2013)

I updated to 2.0.3 when it became available. I didn't notice any change, this time I'm going to wait for a while. I thought about getting wifi to control my 7D with an iPad. That would be a reason to buy a Wifi Transmitter and an iPad for myself if I could control the 7D using an iPad if Canon had a program that would work and allow me to do this.


----------



## DFM (Dec 12, 2013)

*Warning* - The 2.0.5 firmware update is NOT compatible with Magic Lantern. It won't boot from a ML-enabled card at all. You can downgrade back to 2.0.3 easily enough, but if you're a ML user don't go near this patch.


----------



## AvTvM (Dec 12, 2013)

DFM said:


> *Warning* - The 2.0.5 firmware update is NOT compatible with Magic Lantern. It won't boot from a ML-enabled card at all. You can downgrade back to 2.0.3 easily enough, but if you're a ML user don't go near this patch.



oO ... so much for the "tinfoil hats" ... 

first user reports re. this problem: 
ML-Forum: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=7503.2125
http://www.traumflieger.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=52218&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight= [german]


----------



## GammyKnee (Dec 12, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> ..If there was a sale on tinfoil hats, then more people would be protected from the "mind control rays", and without the message to stay calm and docile the level of paranoia would rise.



I installed the update without wearing my tinfoil hat and everything is better now. But I must buy more Canon gear. We must all buy more Canon gear.

;D

But seriously, as a bruised & battered software industry veteran I live by one simple rule:

> When an update comes out, always let _someone else_ test it out first <


----------



## danski0224 (Dec 12, 2013)

I wonder if the 3rd party issues are intentional or if they are a side effect of the coding.

Some 3rd party issues, like battery compatibility, are intentional.

Others, like the reported ML incompatibility, or lens issues, may not be quite as intentional.

In either event, users purchased the main hardware from Canon.

If Canon is intentionally seeking out ways to create havoc with 3rd party accessories, they must realize that in some instances, it will reduce sales.

I'm sure there are thousands of 7D users that bought the hardware (or, continue to use the hardware) just because it runs Magic Lantern.

Some 3rd party lenses are better than OEM. "Better" can have many meanings. In any event, choice is good. If there are issues with 3rd party lenses with this update, this will make or break promises of service when the stuff doesn't work.

Losing all those battery sales must be a sore point, but maybe there is some validity to saying that the OEM's are priced too high. Someone will always make knockoffs, but maybe if the price was lower for OEM, they would sell more...


----------



## FEBS (Dec 12, 2013)

greger said:


> this time I'm going to wait for a while. I thought about getting wifi to control my 7D with an iPad. That would be a reason to buy a Wifi Transmitter and an iPad for myself if I could control the 7D using an iPad if Canon had a program that would work and allow me to do this.



I'm one of those "crazy" people that did buy the WFT for the 7D. To be honnest, I even don't use it anymore. Adding the WFT, then I need a wireless Antenna to create a seperate network so that my Ipad can make contact with this WFT. To much gear, need 230V,... not that practical.

In mean time I bought a camranger. Marvellous tool. Just connect with a usb cable to the 7D or my 5D3, my Ipad sees the camranger and connects to this network, and I can fully control my camera from my Ipad, and what a possibility you get then to focus in liveview (10x magnified), great stuff. Very satisfied from this product.

Same camranger can work on both Canon and Nikon camera, so fully interchangable.

François


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Dec 12, 2013)

FEBS said:


> greger said:
> 
> 
> > this time I'm going to wait for a while. I thought about getting wifi to control my 7D with an iPad. That would be a reason to buy a Wifi Transmitter and an iPad for myself if I could control the 7D using an iPad if Canon had a program that would work and allow me to do this.
> ...


+ 1 for CamerRanger ... it is a very useful little tool. The WTF of Canon is down right ugly, cumbersome and bloody expensive ... if they are going to charge so much for that device, they could have at least molded to fit the body nicely ... they should have named it WTF ... it is probably the only Canon hardware I do not like.


----------



## greger (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks FEBS and Reinzphotosfor info about CamRanger. I found info and a price on the web. I will do some more research before I buy. Thank you to DFM about the firmware update messing with Magic Lantern. 
Seems like a bad idea for Canon to muck up such a popular program that helps Canon Cameras for free.
"Don't be the first to install an update! Let someone else be the beta tester!"


----------



## thelazya (Dec 13, 2013)

It is not available for users of Windows 8.1 ?


----------



## dstppy (Dec 13, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. The level of paranoia here is incredible. Was there a sale on tinfoil hats somewhere?
> ...



False Flag! False Flag!

Everyone knows that the tinfoil only AMPLIFIES the orbital mind control lasers . . . 

;D

The only place you are truly safe are big-box stores, which are purposely designed so you can't get a cell (or any other kind of) signal in or out of to contact your spouse and buy the right thing the first time.


----------



## Assworms (Dec 15, 2013)

Having an issue with the firmware...

When the Mode dial is set to M (manual exposure mode) the "Quick Control Dial" will not allow me to adjust the aperture.

Can someone who has updated the firmware please confirm.

Cheers Mike.


----------



## WPJ (Dec 16, 2013)

Anyone have third party batteries and have any issues..... just wondering as the 5DmIII has some issues with it now, just wondering if they slipped it in to the 7D as well.


----------

